# Need help with how to build this



## Kristensawdust (Aug 9, 2018)

I am remodeling some bannisters in my beach house. I am adding a pic of what I want to do with the post. Then a picture of my bannister. I want to build this post up chunkier. My process would go something like this: build a 3 sided box and trim it out to slip over original post, then I know I will have to finish the post on the 3 rd interior side. The question is how do I maneuver around the handrail and it’s shape on the inside panel to finish the post?? Could I create a tight opening around it and caulk it? Hope I am describing this accurately... thank you!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

I think you need to remove the old post and install the one you want. Doing it the way your talking about is almost impossible. Maybe someone will have a better idea than me. I hope so.


----------



## Packard (Jul 27, 2018)

I would build the new post first, then remove the old one and fasten the new one. There is no sense wrapping the old post in my opinion.

I would leave off all the trim from the new post until it is mounted. That way you can through drill and lag it to the existing railing. After it is sturdily mounted, I would add all the trim and paint.


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

hawkeye10 said:


> I think you need to remove the old post and install the one you want. Doing it the way your talking about is almost impossible. Maybe someone will have a better idea than me. I hope so.



Ditto^^^^ Is there some reason you cant go ahead and remove the existing post?


----------



## The Colonel (Aug 6, 2018)

Sometimes the fastest way takes longer. Consider just knocking out the old newell and installing a new one in its stead.


----------



## Saw Dust Rules (Jul 21, 2018)

*My Experience and Recommendation*

I had a similar project a few years ago. Our stairs were very dated - pink carpet, off white railings, only hardwood on the treads. Attached are the photos of the project. The carpet had to go. I laid oak flooring on the landings and upstairs hallway. The real challenge was what to do with the odd hand rail and metal balusters and newel posts. Cleaver as I am I decided to strip and paint the metal railing black, install new oak handrails and for the pièce de résistance I would make oak box newel posts to wrap the vertical metal posts, 3 total. Easy, right? It took every skill and piece of knowledge I could apply to make this work and look like it was an original. Mitered all the long corners with splines on the miters corners for strength and a perfectly matching two sided back piece to enclose the metal post which went throughout a tight fitting notch on both back pieces. It came out great but it was quite a challenge! 

My recommendation... replace your newel posts! Build your own or buy them pre made. Your sanity is worth it!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Kristensawdust (Aug 9, 2018)

Thank you to everyone, I was afraid I would have to replace it then resecure it. Ugh- the convincing I needed just to get my husband to let me paint it! I’ll need to dismantle.... and do some very tight 45 miters. I’m up for the challenge though in a few weeks!


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I agree with the previous comments, remove the old post. When you build the new post if it is going to be painted pick up some water putty to fill any joints that don't fit as good as they should. Once the putty dries it can be sanded and everything will look absolutely perfect.

http://www.waterputty.com


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Kreg have a video on this.
johnep


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

If you really want to wrap it then do the 3 sides as you described. For the 4th (handrail) side get a piece of handrail the same size as what you have. Use it as a template and route out its profile in the correct position on the 4th side. Make a fine cut along it's bottom edge so that the pieces can fit around the handrail. Fill the seam.
As the others have said this process is a bit of work but doable. Removing the old newel and securing the new one could be problematic depending on how the newel is attached.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I think you could get away with wrapping the post you have, but I think it would be best to remove the handrail and re-fit it to the new post. 

By the way, if you’re building it for a beach house, shouldn’t you really build this one?!?? 😉


----------

